# DN.ca / Market / MapleMark



## MapleMark__ (Jul 10, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/maplemark​









Here is a list of my domains...

Kuul.ca
iLoL.ca
Timy.ca
K1D.ca
yFit.ca
MBKW.ca
CanadaDot.ca
ShopMore.ca
MapleTime.ca
FunWorld.ca
JemStone.ca

They're all listed on my dads account at dan.com but eventually I want to list them on my own.​


----------



## MapleMark__ (Jul 10, 2022)

Hi, I'm MapleMark

On the old DN site I was K1D but I decided to go with something similar to my dad's MapleDots profile, we came up with this new user name together.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 10, 2022)

Yes I am helping up a Market Page site for my son to list his domains.

He is 15 so right now they are in my account.



Together we came up with this...

Leave your *Mark* with a MapleMark Domain.​

Feel free to comment, the page owner can clean up their marketplace at any time and this is just a preliminary mock up.


Notice he has his own URL in the address bar and an ssl certificate.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 11, 2022)

Great choice. Proof of a mature decision.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 11, 2022)

Eby said:


> Great choice. Proof of a mature decision.



Yes we knew he wanted to carry on with the Maple Branding that I have built over 20 years.

The decision was heavily influenced by the availability of both the .ca and the .com because he wants to direct his .com's to MapleMark.com and his .ca's to MapleMark.ca

It came down to a tie between MapleBrand and MapleMark where he we had both the .com and the .ca


MapleMark won out because we can use...

Leave your Mark with a MapleMark Domain.


----------



## MapleMark__ (Jul 11, 2022)

The mark below the maple leaf is a maple mark, coins with that mark have a higher value. Domains purchased from me will be a higher quality.


----------



## silentg__ (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice choice of brand name.


----------

